# Colours of Autumn



## PiP (Sep 13, 2016)

The first two photographs were taken with my iPad. the light was fading so it produced some interesting results... I think they look more like paintings than photographs


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gorgeous. Ugh, this just makes me excited for fall lol


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

They DO look more like a pastel or oil painting.. I think it is because the light lacks depth and there are not any highlights and shadows... love it!


----------



## PiP (Sep 14, 2016)

*Autumn in Annecy, France*





These pics were taken in Annecy, France


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2016)

Love the colorful boats against the somber backdrop... and of course the reflections... fabulous...


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 15, 2016)

Near Grafton Wisconson


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 15, 2016)

Near Auburn, California/ leaves of two different kinds of Oaks, cork oak and black oak.


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 15, 2016)

Grafton Wisconson & near Lake Michigan


----------



## PiP (Sep 15, 2016)

Ron, these are beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 15, 2016)

fungus in fallen leaves in Grafton Wisconson.


----------

